# مطلوب بحث عن اساسيات الهاتف والمقاسم الرقمية [ ضروري :$ ]



## me_3ltool (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ..

انا طالب تقنية اتصالات ..

وعندي مادة اسمها : اساسيات الهاتف والمقاسم الرقمية ..

واحتاج بحث عنها ..

ضروري جداً ..

يليت اللي عندو بحوث عن الموضوع يعطيني ..

وجزاكم الله خير ..


----------

